# DARP- The Dalish Curse



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok I think I am ready to start this but need to fill those without the rules in on a few things that will be next post. 

To anyone following this we are about to start a DARP (Dragon Age Roleplaying) game. So follow along and see what you think of the system as we learn it. Those with the rules will note that this is the same adventure from the Game Mastery's Guide. 

*The Group:*
Falryn Mac Lyr played by rangerjohn
Falos played by Walking Dad
Ortrang played by Voda Vosa
Garret played by WarShrike

*Links:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/276952-dragon-age-origins-assessing-interest.html - OOC
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/277712-dragon-age-rpg-test-adventure.html - RG


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

*Game Info*

[sblock=Rolling] When your character wants to do something, the GM may call for an _ability test. _This is a dice roll to determine success or failure, and it's the most common roll in the game. To make an ability test, you simply roll three six-sided dice and add the results together and then add the appropriate ability score. (PG pg. 6)

*Test Result = 3d6 + Ability*

If you are making an ability test, you must ensure that two of the dice are one color and the third is a different color. That third die is called the _Dragon Die_, and it's important. The result of the _Dragon Die_ can determine your level of success and allows you to perform stunts. (PG pg.7)

*Note from HM:* As we are not sitting around the table we will be using Invisible Castle for are rolling. Since no different colored dice, all you need do is when on IC list your rolls like this: 2d6;1d6 = 2,1
Wow that roll sucked big time (3 ones??) LOL but anyway, then when you post your results add your ability modifier to the total. Any questions ask them in the OOC please. [/sblock]

[sblock=Types of Test] 
*Basic Test: *The most common sort of test. In a basic test, you are rolling against a fixed _target number _(*TN*) determined by the GM.

1. You tell the GM what you are trying to do.
2. The GM determines the ability to be used and the applicable _focus_ (if any). He then assigns a target number (*TN*) to the task based on it's difficulty and prevailing circumstances.
3. You make an ability test and figure out your test result.
4. If your test result is equal to or greater than the *TN*, you have successfully passed the test and completed the action. (PG pg. 56)

*Basic Test = 3d6 + Ability + Focus (if applicable)*

*Opposed Test: *When your character is competing with another charater directly, you must make an opposed test to see what happens. In this type of test, both characters get to roll and the results are compared. Another way to think about it is that your *TN* is determined by your opponent's test result.

1. You tell the GM what you are trying to do.
2. The GM determines the ability to be used and the applicable _focus_ (if any) to be used by you and your opponent. He may assiagn bonuses or penalties to the ability rolls to either you that take circumstances into account.
3. You and your opponent both make ability tests to figure out the test results.
4. Compare the test results. If you beat your opponent's test result, you win. If there is a tie, whoever rolled highest on the _Dragon Die_ wins. If it's still a tie, whoever has the higher ability wins. (PG pg. 56)

*Advanced Test:* Most test are determined by one roll of the dice. There are times, however, when a task is complicated and resolving it with one roll wouldn't feel right. Known as advance tests, these types of tasks generally take a lot of time and/or plsnning, such as running a long race or doing research. Advanced tests are basic or opposed tests that use what's known as a success threshold to track completion over time. The task is complete when the total of the Dragon Dice from all successful tests is equal to or greater than the success threshold.
[sblock=Example]
The mage Lorrahn is trying to puzzle out an obscure magical theory. The GM decides this will be a seris of Cunning[Arcane Lore] tests with a TN of 13 and a success threshold of 15. Each test represents one hour of time. So if Lorrahn's player were to make the following rolls...
2d6,1d6 = 3,4,5 = 12 unsuccessful
2d6,1d6 = 5,6,2 = 13 successful = 2 (towards threshold)
2d6,1d6 = 4,5,5 = 14 successful = 5 (towards threshold)
2d6,1d6 = 6,3,4 = 13 successful = 4 (towards threshold)
2d6,1d6 = 2,3,3 =  8 unsuccessful
2d6,1d6 = 4,6,6 = 16 successful = 6 (towards threshold)
Then it took Lorrahn six hours (six rolls) of research to beat the threshold of 15 and puzzle out the magical theory.[/sblock]

*Tests and Time*: The GM determines how much time each test takes. (PG pg. 57)

*Degrees of Success*: Most of the time, you need to know only if you succeeded in your ability test. Sometimes however, it's important to know how well you succeeded. This is one of the uses of the _Dragon Die_. The higher the number, the more impressive your success. A 1 means you barely pulled it off, while a 6 means you did it flawlessly. Note that if you faiedl the test, the result of the _Dragon Die_ is irrelevant. (PG pg. 57)[/sblock]

[sblock=Narrative Time] The periods of play during which it is not important to track time precisely. Most roleplaying encounters and expolration encounters take place during narrative time. [/sblock]

[sblock=Action Time]
While narrative time is loose, Action Time is more tightly defined. Once it begins the GM tracks time in 15-second increments called rounds (4 rounds to a minute).

When Action Time begins, the following procedure is used.

1. The GM says, _"Roll for iniative."_ Action Time is now in effect.
2. Each player makes an initative roll. This is a Dexterity[Initative] ability test. 3d6 + Dex + Focus (if appicable).
3. The GM compares the test results of all characters and arranges them from highest to lowest into an initative list.
4. The character at the top of the initative list takes his turn, then the next character, and so on till each character has taken a turn.
5. Once each character has taken a turn, the round ends and a new one begins. Repeat step 4 each round, and note initative does not need to be rolled each round. The order remains set for the duration of the encounter.
6. When the encounter is finished, the GM declares that Action Time is over. Narrative time now resumes.

*TAKING ACTIONS:*
When it is your turn in a round, you tell the GM what you want to do. On your turn you can:

a)take a major action and a minor action or...
b)take two minor actions

You may take these in any order and can take fewer actions if you wish. You can talk while taking your actions, but remember a round is only 15 seconds long.

A list of the most common major and minor actions follows. You are not limited to these actions. If you want to do something else, just tell the GM and he will adjudicate it. Some actions take a negligible amount of time. They are known as free actions and don't count towards your usual limitation on actions.

*MAJOR ACTIONS:*

*CHARGE:* You may move up to have your speed (rounded down) in yards andthen make a melee attack against an adjacent enemy. You gain a +1 bonus on your attack roll.

*DEFEND:* You concentrate on defending yourself this round. Until the begining of your next turn, you gain a +2 bonus to your Defense.

*HEAL:* You provide some quick first aid to an injured ally. You must be adjacent to your ally and you must have bandages ready. This is a TN 11 Cunning[Healing] test. If you are successful, your ally gets back an amount of health equal to the Dragon Die + your Cunning. A character cannot benefit from another heal action until he takes additional damage.

*MELEE ATTACK:* You attack one adjacent enemy in hand-to-hand combat. An enemy within 2 yards of you is considered adjacent.

*RANGED ATTACK:* You fire or throw a missile weapon at one visible enemy within range.
RUN: You can move up to double your speed in yards. You cannot take this action if you are prone (you'd need to use a move action to stand up first).

*MINOR ACTIONS:*

*ACTIVATE:* This action allows you to start using certain powers or items, such as fighting styles and potions.

*AIM:* You take the measure of yuor opponent and plan your next strike. If your next action is a melee attack or ranged attack, you gain a +1 bonus on your attack roll.

*MOVE:* You can move up to your Speed in yards. You can also go prone, stand up, or mount a horse or vehicle, but if you do so you can only move at half your Speed (rounded down).

*PREPARE:* You pick one major action that you prepare to execute and then end your turn. Any time until your next turn, you can interrupt another character and take the prepared action immediately. If you don't use it by your next turn, the action is lost. You cannot take the prepared axtion if you've already taken a major action on your turn.

*READY:* You can unsheathe a weapon, pull out a potion, or otherwise ready an item that is stowed. As part of this action, you can put away something already in hand.

*Special Note:*
There are two additional actions of importance: CAST and RELOAD. Cast is used with a mage's spells and reload is used with missile weapons. Depending in the spell, weapon, and related talents, cast and reload can be major actions, minor actions, or free actions. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

*MAKING ATTACKS:*

There are two basic types of attacks melee and ranged (magical attacks are handled under their own rules). Both are handled in the same way.

1. You start by picking a target. To make a melee attack you must be adjacent to your opponent. To make a missile attack, you must be able to see your target and be within range.
2. You make an attack roll. This is an ability test based on the weapon group of the weapon you are using. This is modified by a focus if applicable and any other relevant bonuses (such as aiming, charging, magic items, talents, etc.)
3. Your attack roll is a basic ability test. Your target number is your opponent's Defense.
4. If your test result is equal to or greater than your opponent's Defense, your attack has hit.

*INFLICTING DAMAGE:*

Once you have hit an opponent, you then inflict damage. Your damage roll determines if you struck a telling blow or one that was a glancing and ineffectual. Armor is important here, as it protects the wearer from a certain amount of damage. he procedure for calculating damage follows.

1. Roll your weapon's damage and add your ability and any other relevant modifiers (such as talent and magic). Note: Most weapons use Strength and the Bows group uses Perception as modifiers to damage.
2. Subtract the armor rating (AR) of your opponent's armor (unless it's penetrating damage, in which case skip this step).
3. The results of steps 1 and 2 is your damage total. You inflict this amount of Health damage on your opponent. Note: That if your opponent is well armored you may hit but inflict no damage at all.

*KILLING CHARACTERS:*

As characters lose Health, they get closer to death. When a PC's Health reaches 0, he is dying. He will die after a number of rounds equal to *2 + Constitution* unless he recieves healing. A dying character can talk but cannot take any other actions. The character dies at the start of his turn on the final round, so his allies have until then to save him.
Note: Health never goes below 0 (there is no negative Health)

*Pulling Killing Blow:*
Sometimes characters want to incapacitate their opponents instead of killing them. When a blow is struck that would otherwise slay a character, the attacker can choose to pull the killing blow at the last second. This leaves the character unconscious with 1 Health. The character regains consciousness in 2d6 minutes unless circumstances dictate otherwise.

*Delivering a Coup de Grace:*
A dying or unconscious character can be killed by a coup de grace. Any adjacent enemy can perform a coup de grace as a major action, and this automatically kills the target. A ranged attack can be used to deliver a coup de grace if the attacker makes a successful attack roll vs. Defense 10.

*Health and Healing:*

When your character is wounded, there are several ways to heal.

1. Another character can aid you with a heal action. You can not benefit from another heal action until you take more damage.
2. You can take a breather after a combat encounter. This is a 5-miute rest that let's you catch your breath, tend to minor cuts and abrasions, drink some water and so on. After a breather, you get back* 5 + Constitution + Level* in Health. You may only take one breather after an encounter. If you were at 0 Health when the encounter ended, you cannot take a breather at all.
3. You can get some sleep. If you can get at least 6 hours of restful sleep, you gain* 10 + Constitution + Level* in Health.
4. You can receive magical healing. This is the most commonly the mage spell Heal. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stunts]

The stunt system is simple. If you make a successful attack roll and get doubles on any of the dice, you can perform one or more stunts in addition to dealing your normal damage. You receive a number of stunt points (SP) equal to your Dragon Die and must use them right away to perform stunts. Initally, all charaters choose from the same list of stunts, but as charaters gain levels they get access to new stunts and may use standard ones at fewer stunt points.

You may only perform a given stunt once in a round. The only exception to this rule is the Skirmish stunt, which can be used multiple times as long as you have enough stunt points.

Once you have decided on what stunts you want to use, you can narrate how your character pulls them off. You may perform the stunts in any order you choose.


```
[B][U][COLOR=deepskyblue]STANDARD STUNTS:[/COLOR][/U][/B]
[U]SP Cost       Stunt[/U]
 
    1+         [B][COLOR=orange]SKIRMISH:[/COLOR][/B] 
                 You may move yourself or the target of your attack 
                 2 yards in any direction for each 1 SP you spend.
 
    1          [B][COLOR=orange]RAPID RELOAD:[/COLOR][/B] 
                 You immediately reload a missile weapon.
 
    2          [COLOR=orange][B]KNOCK PRONE:[/B][/COLOR] 
                 You knock your enemy prone. Any character making 
                 a melee attack against a prone foe gains +1 bonus on 
                 the attack roll.
 
    2          [B][COLOR=orange]DEFENSIVE STANCE:[/COLOR][/B] 
                  Your attack sets you up for defense. You 
                  gain a +2 Defense until the beginning of 
                  your next turn.
 
    2          [B][COLOR=orange]DISARM:[/COLOR][/B] 
                 You attempt to disarm the target with your melee 
                 attack. You and your opponent must make an 
                 opposed attack roll. These attack rolls do not 
                 generate stunt points. If you win the test, you knock 
                 your enemy's weapon 1d6 + Strength yards away in a 
                 direction you nominate.
 
    2          [B][COLOR=orange]MIGHTY BLOW:[/COLOR][/B] 
                 You inlict an extra 1d6 damage on your attack.
 
    2          [B][COLOR=orange]PIERCE ARMOR:[/COLOR][/B] 
                You find a chink in your enemy's armor. His 
                armor rating is halved (rounded down) vs. this 
                attack.
 
    3          [B][COLOR=orange]LIGHTNING ATTACK:[/COLOR][/B] 
                 You can make a second attack against 
                 the same enemy or a different one within 
                 range and sight. You must have a loaded 
                 missile weapon to make a ranged attack. 
                 If you roll doubles on this attack roll, you 
                 do not get any more stunt points.
 
    4           [B][COLOR=orange]DUAL STRIKE:[/COLOR][/B] 
                 Your attack is so strong it affects two targets. 
                 First, pick a secondary target. He must be 
                 adjacent to you if you are using a melee weapon 
                 or within 6 yards of yuor primary target if you are 
                 using a missile weapon. Apply the test result of 
                 your original attack roll to the secondary target 
                 (in other words, you only make one attack roll and 
                 apply it to both opponents). If you hit the 
                 secondary target, inflict your normal damage on him.
 
   4            [B][COLOR=orange]SEIZE THE INITIATIVE:[/COLOR][/B] 
                  Your attack changes the tempo of the 
                  battle. You move to the top of the 
                  initative order. This means you may get 
                  to take another turn before some of the 
                  combatants get to act again. You remain 
                  at the top of the order until someone else 
                  seizes the initative.
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

It is odd that for people from the four corners of the world would meet and be traveling together. An elf and dwarf, along with two humans from different countries seems an odd mix but you don't dwell on that yourselves.

The story of how you all came to be traveling down this road together is a long one best to be told anothe rday. For now you are companions, maybe not close or bonded, but you all know it is dangerous to travel alone sothe company is not only welcome it is a necessity.

You all don't care where you are headed so long as it is away from the troubles of your past. The dirt path you have been following opens onto a cart trail which means people and maybe soon you will reach Vintiver, a small villiage you plan to stop at for supplies. Travel this day is pleasant and a cool breeze blows through the trees as the sun shines bright.

[sblock=OOC] Ok guess I can let you have this for now and add combat post to the above later. Just a qiuck overview of my pbp rules.

1. No quoting just put in your post who you are addressing with the comment, or have your character speak it back.
2. Sblocks for all OOC - thanks
3. And have fun. that's a big rule.

Everyone should post an opener describing your character (to let others know what they see when they look at them) and a general demenaor there is no alignments in DARP so we will need to establish charater quirks and other descriptors. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

*Falos*

The cool breeze blowing through the trees as the bright sun are not able to sooth Falos constant paranoia. As a mage he knows better than many what terrible thinks are out there. He brushes his overgrown white blond hair back, his cyan eyes scanning the path and beyond for trouble. The other wear their leather armors, but his red robe over his darker clothing will not even hold back a straight arrow. He is certainly glad that he moves in the middle of his companions. Moving with his staff in hand reduces a bit the burden of his backpack.

[sblock=ooc]
Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2010)

*Ortrang*

The winds moved the dwarf's beard from one side to the other. His narrowed eyes were fixed on the horizon, as he kept a steady march ahead. His sturdy short legs were slower buy fast peaced, and that might well be something that repeats over his personality. He was slow witted but determined. Dubious but bold. He was slow with mercy, and quick to give death to his enemies. Not that he faced much enemies during his life, nor that he has slain all of then. But Ortrang liked to think that of himself. His short career as bouncer of a human tavern ended up prematurely when he almost killed one patron, that ended up being the mayor’s stepson. That also ended up his residence in that town by the way. So he hasty enlisted on a caravan that was departing, as guard of course. They were transporting lirium, a powerful and dangerous mineral dwarves take out of the hearts of the mountains. Lirium is dangerous to every living things when its not processed, only dwarves can resists its ill effects. Being a surface dwarf, and generally illiterate, Ortrang knew nothing about that. So in his shift he started toying around with a rock of pure lirium, tinkering on it with a small hammer and a chisel. Eventually his lack of skill bored him, and he tossed the rock away. Also, he forgot to cover the package where he took the stone, so the next day, the humans were all crazy, babbling incoherently. That is the ones who wake up from their sleep. Ortrang did what anyone would do. He took as much food and ale he could and run away in the opposite direction. 
Eventually he came across these folk. They were on route before he encountered them, and since he has already eaten all the food and drank all the beer, he decided to tackle along. Of them, the mage was the strangest thing for Ortrang. He had saw some elves in the past, but none was a mage. He had heard mages could perform awesome feats of power, but this particular fellow seemed to be almost afraid of the air he was breathing. As the mage coiled his tunic around, Ortrang gave him a side look, and kept walking, his eyes on the horizon, his mind focusing on not repeating the same errors of the past.

[sblock=Ortrang]
Health: 32
Defense: 12
Armor raiting: 9
Speed: 9

Battle Axe: +5 for 2d6+3
Throwing axe: +6 for 1d6+5
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 29, 2010)

*Garret*

The soothing breeze blowing his short hair about, Garret pondered the circumstances of his presence in this group. He knew at first glance that travelling with them would be fun, and not for the first time, acknowledged that he'd been right again. He was a gaming man. Bones, cards, dice, wine, women. He had keen senses, and it was these senses that alerted him to the possibilities when he saw the travelers.

He strolled at the group's rear, content to let the others set the pace, his trusty dog trundling along beside him. His eyes were on the elf, and he was smiling. Every now and then, he'd toss a rock into the forest, making all kinds of racket, and he'd watch the elf jump. What _was_ he afraid of anyway? Garret silently vowed that if a ferocious man(or elf)-eating bunny rabbit hopped out of the underbrush, he'd defend the poor elf. He chuckled to himself at the thought. 

Yes, he thought, beaming a smile towards the others, his senses had been right again.

*[SBLOCK=Garret]*

Speed: 10
Defense: 12
Armor: 3
Health: 33
Longbow +2 DMG 1d6+2

Dog: Bite +4 DMG 1d6+1
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Falryn strides eat the road with practiced ease of a veteran, he turns to speak to the mage, How much longer to this horde?  His interest wealth clearly visible on his face.


[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the delay, just got a new toy, a laptop! [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Falos*

"Maybe you should ask Garret, I think he said he traveled the roads before." Falos answers, trying to move the conversation away from himself, as he has to keep an eye on the road and has no time for idle talk.

[sblock=ooc]
Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2010)

The walk continues uneventful for most of the morning and as you walk you discuss what you will do once you reach Vintiver. It os just a wayover stop to resupply and maybe find a little work, and by noon you start to see signs of human habitation in the area.

The cart path youwalk along gains a small stone wall off to one side, probably used to keep cows or sheep in the pastures. A field probably harvested not more than two weeks ago also appears and soon after you see the fam buildings ahead. A good thing maybe you can top off your waterskins and see how far you are from Vintiver.

As the farm and it's out buildings get closer you feel that something is off, it is quiet. To quiet the sounds of animals in the fields or men going about their work is absent and it is erie.

"CAW CAW!!" a crows cry breaks the silence as you turn from looking at the buildings to notice a group of the birds out in the fields. The seem to be swarming around something lying on the ground, but there are so many you can't tell what it is from the road.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2010)

*"What the hell be dat?"* mumbles the dwarf. He takes one of his throwing axes out and trots towards the scene, ready to cleave the skull of something dangerous if it gets too close.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2010)

*Falos*

"Ehm, crows are carrion birds, so I think they found somethink to eat. At least whatever it is doesn't seem to be defiled in a way that natural wildlife shun it..." Falos says in an unemotional voice. Strangely, the only time his paranoia ceases is with real potential danger before him.

[sblock=ooc]
Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"It's too quite the veteran mumbles, thiers none of the morning noises.  No movement besides the birds.  No farmer to tend his animals.  We should check the body,  it reminds me too much of the aftermath of a battle."


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 5, 2010)

"Indeed" agrees Garret, "there might even be some coin to be had."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

The birds take wing as the party moves in closer. CAW!!CAW!!CAW!! they protest as they scatter.

Once the birds are out of the way you can see the body of a man. He is but recently dead and besides the marks of the carrion birds on him he has other claw and bite marks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

*Falos*

After he got some room and is sure the crows are coming back, Falos investigates the bite and claw marks.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Trying to identify  the claw and bite marks (2d6=5, 1d6=3) Cunning is 3. I'm not sure, if I can use my Arcane Lore focus.


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"I knew something didn't feel right!"


Looking to the woodsman and the mage, "is this from something natural or something more ominous?  I suggest looking at ground around as the body."


While the others are checking the body and ground Falryn keeps an eye out for trouble.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

Deep gashes and terrible bite wounds cover the man from head to toe.

[sblock=OOC] WD your check is high enough with the focus to know that the claw and bite marks are not from any natural animal, possible some darkspawn.

Everyone else time for your first rolls. While WD's charater continues to search the body, everyone make a Perception [Seeing] check. WS and VV are looking around the area of the attack and rangerjohn's character will be scanning the fields and buildings about. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 6, 2010)

[sblock=Perception Check]Perception Check (2d6=9, 1d6=1) +3 (Did i do this right?)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

[sblock=WS] Sure thing WS that was how you roll it and then added your +3 for Perception at the end. So you did great will wait for the others then tell you what you see. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2010)

*Falos*

"Beware, nothing natural killed this man! Perhaps darkspawn." Falos warns the others._ I knew something bad would happen..._

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2010)

*"Darkspawn!"* repeats the dwarf, and his wild eyes scan the area, searching for such threat. 

_Trying to spot anything unusual: 2d6;1d6: 10, 3. Perception is 2._


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Darkspawan here?!  Let us  be alert my friends!"


[sblock=Perception check 12]Roll Lookup  If there is something there I think he sees it with a total of 12 and dragon die of 5.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking about everyone notices the main farmhouse, a nearby barn, and a few small outbuildings and sheds. These buildings are all surrounded by fields, which currently lie empty save for the stubble of the recent harvest.

Nothing in the erie silence except for the distant call of the crows you sent flying. And then Ortang spots something near the farmhouse.

*"Blight wolves!"* comes the cry from the dwarf.

GM- _"Roll for initative!"_ Action Time 

[sblock=Notes]
There are five wolves.
They are 16 yards away.
They are scary.

 Wolves Dexterity[Stealth] check =  14 
Go ahead and post your actions with your init and I will sort out the chaos. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2010)

*Falos*

Always expecting trouble, Falos reacts fast, pointing his staff at the nearest wolf and releases his energy.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Initiative (2d6=11,  1d6=6)  +1 = 18

Minor: Aim.
Major: Arcane Lance  (2d6=6, 1d6=5)  = 11  (Does not include aim.

if it hits:
Arcane Lance dam  (1d6+4=7)

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 9, 2010)

*Garret*

Drawing his bow, he shoots.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative Roll (2d6=9, 1d6=2) +2 = 13

Minor Action: Aim
Major Action: Attack Roll (2d6=10, 1d6=3) +2 = 15

Damage Roll (1d6+3=7)
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Falryn throws a spear at the nearest wolf, before drawing his sword.


[sblock=OOC] Iniative 8 + attribute bonus


attack 11 probably misses Roll Lookup

If it hits dmg 7 Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2010)

Ortrang grips his battle axe and throws it to the nearest blight wolf with a *RRAAARR!!*



_Initiative: 8, 4 +2= 14
Minor: Aim nearest blight wolf
Major: Throwing axe attack= attk: 12 dmg: 6
_


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2010)

*Sorting out the Chaos*

The wolves charge forward their jaws slavaring as the trot towards the group. From the quiet air comes a bolt of energy that slices down the side of a running wolf. It ignores it and keeps running. When the pack draws closer an arrow, axe, and spear fly through the air again any wounds caused don't stop these foul darkspawn. 

Garret's dog jumps out at one of the creatures and tries to sink it's teeth into the creatures shoulder while avoiding the monsters bite as well. The darkspawn are upon you all now, and you fight standing around the body of the fallen farmer.

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falos          13    11    0   25    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   37    none
bwolf1         14    12    3   [COLOR=#ff8c00]19[/COLOR]    none
bwolf2         14    12    3   [COLOR=darkorange]22[/COLOR]    none
bwolf3         14    12    3   [COLOR=darkorange]21[/COLOR]    none
Garret         10    12    3   33    none
Dog            16    12    0   15    none
bwolf4         14    12    3   25    none
bwolf5         14    12    3   25    none
Falyrn          9    13    4   35    none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
WD: Falos hit but since arcane lance is not penetrating damage the bwolves AR is deducted so damage = 4 also I don't see your mana points listed can you please find them for me and put them in your stat block* ALSO WD I JUST NOTICED YOU ROLLED DOUBLES AND THAT GIVES YOU STUNT POINTS. I WILL NEED TO ADD THOSE RULES TO THE 2ND POST FOR NOW I JUST HAD YOU USE PIERCE ARMOR AND DEFENSIVE STANCE IS THAT OK JUST WANT TO SPEED THINGS ALONG.*

VV: You couldn't throw the axe as you were out of range on your init, you would have need a prepare action and since you didn't aid the +1 for aim and hit anyway, I will say that was your action. Look that one over(pg. 59 PG) and the fact that throwing axes have a max range of 8 yards (pg. 42 PG)

not done need to roll IC then be back EDIT: darn it the wolves aren't in range to attack charging here is way different than D&D so I'll save these rolls and get back to the action: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2606881/ 

WS: I don't see the +1 for aim added next time go ahead and add it to your dex for a total bonus other than that everthing looks good.

dog attack = 2d6 (3,5); 1d6 (4) + 5 = 17, dmg = 2 So although he hit he failed to get through the tough wolves hide.
wolf attacking dog = 2d6 (3,2); 1d6 (1) + 4 = 10, dmg = 10 a miss but ouch if it would have hit.

And Falyrn missed. So I think I have it sorted out the wolves used the Run major action to double their speed and are now in melee with each of you. 

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs bwolf1
Ortrang vs bwolf2
Garret vs bwolf3
Dog vs bwolf4
Falyrn vs bwolf5

And everyone is pretty much within 2 yards of each person next to them so Falos is 2 yards from Ortrang and 6 yards from Garret and so on. *Good Luck It's the top of the 2 turn and Falos is up!* [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 15, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Just noticed over in the other thread the problem with my posts.

Here is a link to all rolls for Falryn since the capaign started.

Search Results


Also if you have not already could you post the combat rules?  For instance I didn't even know about actions and the option to aim.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2010)

*Falos*

Knowing that any false step could be his last, Falos carefully aims even in melee combat, managing a mighty bolt on a spot were the wolfs hide is thinner.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2598471/
Minor: Aim.
Major: Arcane Lance (2d6=7, 1d6=4) hits 15, 17 with aim. Double, 4 SP, choosing penetrating and mighty blow.

Arcane Lance damage (2d6+4=9)

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ortrang: 37HP, 12 Def, 4 AR, 9 Sd. BA:+5 for 2d6+3*

*"Comin' fer more?!" *The dwarf drwas his battleaxe, and swings at the nearest wolf. His swing is powerful connects bluntly


_Minor: draw battleaxe.
Major: attack wolf 1: 20, hits for 10 dmg. _


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2010)

*Round 1.5*

Falos delievers a hard blast of energy to the wolves backside and it leaps in a fury because of this scratching at the mage causing damage of his own.

Ortrang's axe cuts but the wolf seems oblivious to what would fell a lesser creature. It takes a bite at the dwarf catching him by the wrist and backing away pulling the dwarf forward, and with the momentum of his powerful swing the dwarf falls face first into the dirt. The wolf let's go to growl at the wounded dwarf.

Garret prepares to attack but the wolf is a little faster the warrior brings his shield up to block the attack and then...

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falos          13    11    0   [COLOR=orange]17[/COLOR]    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   [COLOR=#ffa500]29[/COLOR]    [COLOR=deepskyblue]prone[/COLOR]
bwolf1         14    12    3   [COLOR=red]11[/COLOR]    none
bwolf2         14    12    3   [COLOR=#ff8c00]15[/COLOR]    none
bwolf3         14    12    3   [COLOR=darkorange]21[/COLOR]    none
Garret         10    12    3   33    none
Dog            16    12    0   15    none
bwolf4         14    12    3   25    none
bwolf5         14    12    3   25    none
Falyrn          9    13    4   35    none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
Used the rolls from before breakdown is
Falos hit for 8 points
Ortrang hit (bwolf rolled doubles) for 10 + 2 - 4 dmg used knock prone and mighty blow 
Roll Lookup 
Mighty blow added dmg = +2 see above
Garret was missed

*Garret and his dog are up.*

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs bwolf1
Ortrang vs bwolf2
Garret vs bwolf3
Dog vs bwolf4
Falyrn vs bwolf5
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 18, 2010)

Dropping his bow, albeit dropping it where it wont get trampled, Garret whistles to the dog, and points at the Blight Wolf attacking the Dwarf.

Gripping his morningstar firmly, he carefully makes his way to the Dwarf and attacks his wolf, all the while muttering about battle-midgets.

[sblock=ooc]If he cant make it to the dwarf and attack in this round, he just attacks the Blight Wolf nearest him, but he still mutters.

Attack Roll (1d6+1d6=7, 1d6=6, +2 = 15, 1d6+5=10)
Double 6s
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2010)

*"You bugger little dog! I'll rip yer heads out!"*

Ortrang furious, stands up, and swings wildly to his attacker, if it's not down yet...

_Minor: stand up
Major: Attack: 15 for 7 dmg, got doubles, with 5 in the DD: Using dual strike, so 7 dmg to this wolf or anotherone, if this drops; and Skirmish: Orrang shifts 2 yards towards his next victim._


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Round 1.9*

Garret prepares to attack but the wolf is a little faster the warrior brings his shield up to block the attack and then...

... the warrior starts to swing without abandon. His first swing takes his wolf in the side and the second connects against the dwarf's enemy as the rogue steps near. Garret's dog takes a bite out of the blight wolf's ear that it is engaged with before moving to his master's side. Turning it's back on the blight wolf proves deadly though as it the wolf goes for the dogs throat ripping it out with a savage attack.

The dog doesn't even find time to yelp as it falls lifeless to the ground. The blight wolf moves in closer to Garret and Ortrang growling, it's mouth covered in warm blood.

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falos          13    11    0   [COLOR=orange]17[/COLOR]    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   [COLOR=#ffa500]29[/COLOR]    [COLOR=deepskyblue]prone[/COLOR]
bwolf1         14    12    3   [COLOR=red]11[/COLOR]    none
bwolf2         14    12    3    [COLOR=red]6[/COLOR]    none
bwolf3         14    12    3   [COLOR=red]12[/COLOR]    none
Garret         10    12    3   33    none
Dog            16    12    0    [COLOR=red]0[/COLOR]    [COLOR=yellow]dying[/COLOR]
bwolf4         14    12    3   [COLOR=darkorange]23[/COLOR]    none
bwolf5         14    12    3   25    none
Falyrn          9    13    4   35    none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]

Man I rolled doubles for both 4&5 (but 5 missed) and here I thought getting stunt points would be hard.
Bwolves attacks: Roll Lookup

WS I went and did your stunts this round to speed along combat- still need rangerjohn's actions this round before I can start a new one. And will post stunt points this mon or tue so you all can use them yourselves.

Stunts for Garret: Dual Strike (4SP), you hit both your wolf and Ortrangs. and Pierce Armor (2SP) so you get to do more damage.

Attack vs Dog hit for 8 pts and got doubles so uses lightning attack:
Roll Lookup hit again for 9 points the dog is dying.

*rangerjohn is up to end round one*

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs bwolf1
Ortrang vs bwolf2
Garret vs bwolf3
Dog vs bwolf4
Falyrn vs bwolf5
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Falryn swings his sword at the wolf in front of him.



[sblock=OOC] Roll to hit 17, double 4's with 4 on dragon die Roll Lookup   15 damage double sixes Roll Lookup  You'll have to interpret this, I have no idea what the two doubles mean.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2010)

*End of Round 1*

Falyrn attacks and is so fast the blight wolf is not ready when the warrior swings again.

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falyrn          9    13    4   35    none
Falos          13    11    0   [COLOR=orange]17[/COLOR]    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   [COLOR=#ffa500]29[/COLOR]    [COLOR=deepskyblue]prone[/COLOR]
bwolf1         14    12    3   [COLOR=red]11[/COLOR]   none
bwolf2         14    12    3    [COLOR=red]6[/COLOR]    none
bwolf3         14    12    3   [COLOR=red]12[/COLOR]    none
Garret         10    12    3   33    none
Dog            16    12    0    [COLOR=red]0[/COLOR]    [COLOR=yellow]dying[/COLOR]
bwolf4         14    12    3   [COLOR=darkorange]23[/COLOR]    none
bwolf5         14    12    3   [COLOR=orange]13[/COLOR]    none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
Ok I have posted combat and stunt rules in post number two and will edit in a link in a moment.

Doubles when you attack generate stunt points (SP) and to speed things along I was choosing stunts for your characters. For rangerjohn I chose Seize the Initative  It is now top of the 2nd round and Falyrn is up!

I have Voda Vosa's actions for round 2 everyone else may go and post their actions if they wish. Make sure to break them down for me it is important. 

 Rules  

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs bwolf1 & bwolf2
Ortrang vs bwolf2
Garret vs bwolf3
Noone vs bwolf4
Falyrn vs bwolf5
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Acting so swiftly he catches the wolf off guard, slicing with his sword into the wolf's unprotected flank.

[sblock=OOC] Attack roll 13  dragon dice 2 Roll Lookup


Are stunt points just from attack rolls?  If so 7 points damage.

If not penetrate armor.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 21, 2010)

Somewhat winded after his previous wild blow, Garret swings somewhat erraticly. If he hits at all, it is due only to his luck.

[sblock=ooc]
Major Action: Attack BWolf3: Attack Roll (1d6+1d6=4, 1d6=6, +2 = 12. 1d6+5=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2010)

*Falos*

Struggling for his life, Falos fires an arcane lance on the wolf he wounded before. At last, it is finally enough, as the creature falls, exploded eyes flowing from his deformed skull.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Minor: Aim.
Major: Arcane Lance  (2d6=5, 1d6=3) +4 hits 12, 13 with aim.

Arcane Lance damage  (2d6+4=13)

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 17

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

*End of Round 2*

The blight wolves are savagely mutailated by the warriors attacks. And though lesser creatures would flee for thier lives these darkspawn know nothing of survival only killing.

They attack without mercy and bloody the two warriors who had yet to take a wound. Their sharp fangs breaking through armor to rip at shins and arms. Ortrang also takes a scratch but it is like nothing as the dwarf again brings his weapon to bear.

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falyrn          9    13    4   [COLOR=orange]29[/COLOR]    none
Falos          13    11    0   [COLOR=orange]17[/COLOR]    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   [COLOR=#ffa500]28   [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf1         14    12    3   [COLOR=#ff0000] 0   [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 0/5 rounds[/COLOR]
bwolf2         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]4   [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf3         14    12    3   [COLOR=#ff0000] 2[/COLOR]    none
Garret         10    12    3   [COLOR=orange]26[/COLOR]    none
Dog            16    12    0    [COLOR=red]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 1/3 rounds[/COLOR]
bwolf4         14    12    3   [COLOR=darkorange]23[/COLOR]    none
bwolf5         14    12    3   [COLOR=#ffa500] [/COLOR][COLOR=red]7[/COLOR]    none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
WB Walking Dad, hope you had a fun week. There are somethings I want to talk to you about concerning your numbers for the Arcane Lance attack. But to late tonight, sorry. I still need to hop over to FoF tonight.

Voda Vosa you said you rolled a 5 on your Dragon Die but that was the modifier to your rolls not a die. So your Dragon Die should have been 4 still enough for Dual Strike but that leads me to a question about stunt points and again it is getting late and I need a little sleep before work so will let it go off (your second attack hit bwolf3).

Wolf attacks = Roll Lookup
bwolf 4 random attack = Roll Lookup
bwolf 2 random attack = Roll Lookup



Rules 

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs none adjacent
Ortrang vs bwolf2 & bwolf4
Garret vs bwolf3 & bwolf2
Falyrn vs bwolf5
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Falos*

Falos aims his next lance of magic energy on the most wounded wolf, hoping to reduce the bites he and his allies will suffer...

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Minor: Aim.
Major: Arcane Lance  (2d6=7, 1d6=1) +4 hits 12, 13 with aim against bwolf3. I use the stunt point for skirmish to step a back from combat.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2622294/
Arcane Lance damage  (2d6+4=11) (ignore, typed a 2 instead of a 1)

Arcane Lance damage  (1d6+4=7)

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 17

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

The dwarf rages, and aiming the wolf, he unleashes the power of the paragons over it. "Die darkspawn!"

_Minor: Aim
Mayor: Attck: 15 for 8 dmg moving the wolf 1 square away and moving into the vacated space using the skirmish stunt._


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

The wolf is just no match for the seasoned veteran, he makes it look easy as he bring the wolf's life to an end.


[sblock=OOC] attack 12  Roll Lookup  dmg 7 Roll Lookup.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

*Round 3.5*

Falyrn finds it hard to bring down the blight wolf due to it's tough hide but the veteran keeps chipping away at the beast.

Falos blasts one of the wolves sending it head over heels away from the fight to land dead and lifeless in the field.

Ortrang attacks and sends his blight wolf backing away from his wicked axe, the dwarf persues giving no quarter to the enemy.

Garret gets a wicked claw strike down his left thigh as he brings his weapon to bear...



[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falyrn          9    13    4   [COLOR=orange]29[/COLOR]    none
Falos          13    11    0   [COLOR=orange]17[/COLOR]    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   [COLOR=#ffa500]28    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf1         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 1/5 rounds[/COLOR]
bwolf2         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]4    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf3         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]0[/COLOR]    [COLOR=yellow]dying 0/5 rounds[/COLOR]
Garret         10    12    3   [COLOR=#ffa500]19[/COLOR]    none
Dog            16    12    0    [COLOR=red]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 2/3 rounds[/COLOR]
bwolf4         14    12    3   [COLOR=#ff8c00]18[/COLOR]    none
bwolf5         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]3[/COLOR]    none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]


Attack vs Garret http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2639354/ HIT

*Garret is up then the last two wolves.*

Rules 

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs none adjacent
Ortrang vs bwolf4
Garret vs bwolf2
Falyrn vs bwolf5
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 10, 2010)

Garret will do what he can to save the dog before it's too late.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

*End of Round 3*

As Garret hurries to his dogs side, Faylrn takes another bite from the blight wolf he faces. Any other normal creature of this world would be dead by now, but these darkspawn die hard.

Garret manages to get the bleeding to stop and a bandage (made from an old shirt) wrapped around the dogs throat.

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falyrn          9    13    4   [COLOR=orange]24[/COLOR]    none
Falos          13    11    0   [COLOR=orange]17[/COLOR]    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   [COLOR=#ffa500]28    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf1         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 1/5 rounds[/COLOR]
bwolf2         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]4    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf3         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]0   [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 0/5 rounds[/COLOR]
Garret         10    12    3   [COLOR=#ffa500]19[/COLOR]    none
Dog            16    12    0    [COLOR=red]2    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf4         14    12    3   [COLOR=#ff8c00]18[/COLOR]    none
bwolf5         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]3[/COLOR]    none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
Garret heal = Roll Lookup

Wolves attacks = Roll Lookup

*ROUND 4 Top of the Round Falyrn, Falos and Ortrang are all up.*



Rules 

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs none adjacent
Ortrang vs bwolf4
Garret vs bwolf2
Falyrn vs bwolf5
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

*Falos*

Needing to get one more wolf down, Falos just aims and hit with his lance of magic energy without trying any fancy maneuver.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Minor: Aim.
Major: Arcane Lance (2d6=8, 1d6=4) +4 hits 16, 17 with aim against bwolf5.

Arcane Lance Damage (1d6+4=8)

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 17

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

*"Rip yer skulls buggers!!"* shouts the dwarf as he swiches targets and hacks at the healthier wolf. 

_Minor: Move to the wolf number 4
Mayor: hack at it! 17 for 14 dmg_


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

[sblock=Update]
bwolf2 has 4 health
bwolf4 has 7 health

all other wolves are dead

Falyrn is up. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Falryn moves to help his nearest ally, Garret, and puts the wolf down.



[sblock=OOC] Hit ac 14. Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
That is actually a hit rangerjohn you forgot you get a +3 to your roll. I know it is hard to add them in as that then gets confusing with the other "dice" I usually put it in with the notes that the above roll gets a modifier.

I rolled your damage and you can edit your post to say you killed the blight wolf before it could attack Garret.

Roll Lookup

And that puts Garret up with only one wolf left. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 15, 2010)

Garret rises from helping the dog and takes a swing at the remaining Darkspawn.

Major: Attack Roll (1d6+1d6=4, 1d6+2=8)

Forgot my dragon die on that last attack roll. (1d6=3)

total of 7 to hit.  and with a pair of 3s 

I had put that in sblock but for some reason i couldnt open it.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

*End of Round 4*

The last wolf doesn't take heed or even seem to notice that it is alone now against the warriors. It barely gets a bite through Ortrang' armor but it does do a little damage to the warrior dwarf.

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in initative order


```
[B][U]Character      SP   DEF   AR   HL    Condition[/U][/B]
Falyrn          9    13    4   [COLOR=orange]24[/COLOR]    none
Falos          13    11    0   [COLOR=orange]17[/COLOR]    none
Ortrang         9    12    4   [COLOR=#ffa500]26    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf1         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 2/5 rounds[/COLOR]
bwolf2         14    12    3    [COLOR=red]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 1/5 rounds[/COLOR]
bwolf3         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 0/5 rounds[/COLOR]
Garret         10    12    3   [COLOR=#ffa500]19[/COLOR]    none
Dog            16    12    0    [COLOR=red]2    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
bwolf4         14    12    3    [COLOR=red]7[/COLOR]    none
bwolf5         14    12    3    [COLOR=#ff0000]0    [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]dying 0/5 rounds[/COLOR]
```
 [sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
*EVERYONE NOW GOES BEFORE THE LAST WOLF. TOP OF ROUND 5!*

wolf to hit: Roll Lookup
Ortrang damage: Roll Lookup

Rules 

*Combat breakdown:*
Falos vs none adjacent
Ortrang vs bwolf4
Garret vs bwolf4
Falyrn vs none adjacent
[sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

Round 5

*Falos*

Falos aims another time, pouring all his power in the attack... The arcane lance his staff releases if of a brilliant white, as it dissolves the cursed flesh of the balewolf.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Minor: Aim.
Major:Arcane lance (2d6=10, 1d6=2) +4 hits 16, 17 with aim against bwolf4.

Arcane lance damage (1d6+4=10)

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 17 / 25

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Falryn moves to engage the last wolf, and connects.


[sblock=OOC] Attack ac 18 Roll Lookup for 10 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 16, 2010)

OOC: I can't open any sblocks posted after my last post, except WD's signature. Can any of you open them?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 16, 2010)

nope (subscribing BTW) I think it is a problem with EN World , other threads have been doing that as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> nope (subscribing BTW) I think it is a problem with EN World , other threads have been doing that as well.



Sblocks not showing up


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

_OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._



, I hope you are alright and nobody got hurt.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> , I hope you are all right and nobody got hurt.





Agreed!


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope you had an epiphany, and decided to play elves instead of dwarves from now on.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2010)

_We are all fine, luckily. But my like for the dwarves is still there. Guess I need a bigger shake! Are we done with those wolves?_


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Yep all wolves are dead and it is time for a light rest. To regain health. Also I need to post the following... [/sblock]

As the bloodied party stops a moment to catch their breath, Falos takes a better look at the corpses including the one of the farmer. He takes a long look at the scratches that mark the dead farmer's body, and the marks the blight wolfs just gave him and the others.

Shaking his head he says, "This poor man wasn't killed by a blight wolf but by some other darkspawn."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

*Falos*

After giving his cryptic statement, Falos starts to bind his and his companions wounds. "Is everyone feeling better? Or do you need also healing magic?"

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Are the wounds on the corpse bigger, smaller, or just different?

No one has the healing focus and Falos has the highest Cunning:
Healing (Falyrn) (2d6=4, 1d6=2)
Healing (Falos,  Ortrang, Garret, Dog) (2d6=8, 1d6=2, 2d6=5, 1d6=6, 2d6=11, 1d6=2, 2d6=9,  1d6=2)
Got a +3 for Cunning against DC 11

Falyrn heals nothing
Falos heals 5 (3 + 2 DD)
The rest heal 3

Taking a breather gives back Constitution + Level +5 Health.

We should be at:

Falyrn: 32/35
Falos: 25/25
Ortrang: 37/37
Garret: 30/33
Dog: 11/15, if it can take a breather, but gets no level bonus.

Further healing costs Falos Magic points.

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 18 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
The blight wolves have short thick claws while the marks on the farmer seem to be longer and thinner. So very different.

And thanks for doing the math I had just got in from work and was going to wait to do it. Plus needed to re-look up the "take a breather" rule. Did I put that in the rules post on page one? [/sblock]

After a little first aid and a chance to catch your breath, the party looks about wondering if some other evil is about. 

The farmstead is quiet though and maybe some more clues are about. There is the farmhouse, barn, and a few smaller buildings (chicken coop, shed, out-house) but no people or animals about.


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 21, 2010)

"Thanks for the first aid." says Garret with a smile. He then kneels near the corpse and searches the body for valuables. After all, this poor person didn't need them anymore, and traveling always made Garret thirsty.

"I wonder if this fellah lived here alone. We best be looking around, in case anyone else is hurt or needs rescueing." Or other valuables need to be plundered, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

*"Me be fine mage, thanks" *states the dwarf with his fist close to his chest, in a sign of gratitude. He spots the horizon, searching for any other threats nearby.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2010)

*Falos*

"As you wish. We should search the buildings, but stay together. Where should we start?" Falos says as he stows his healing aids.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 18 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2010)

*"In the front door!"* The dwarf approaches the house, and kicks the front door open, with his axe at the ready.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 22, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Yes, much appreciated, Mage."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

*Falos*

This should happen before my question 'where next':

Falos ties to concentrate on the healing spell to mend the warriors wound, but with a shriek, he holds his hand... "Something is wrong..."
 
[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Heal spell (2d6=2, 1d6=1)
Are there botch rules in DA?

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 23, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Falos*
> 
> After giving his cryptic statement, Falos starts to bind his and his companions wounds. "Is everyone feeling better? Or do you need also healing magic?"
> 
> ...




Should teach me to pay closer attention.  The healing is from the rest.  Oh well. Falryn is fine to move on.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Heading towards the main farmhouse the group notices another body by the porch. This man must have been kiiled by the same creatures that killed the man in the field.

The front door is broken down (and not by the dwarf), and inside they discover more bodies these of a woman and children. It appears nothing in the house was takin, only pushed aside or destoried in an attempt to get to the people in it. The murders of these people also left a message on one of the walls of the house writin in elvish and in the blood of those slain.

*{{Mythal}}*

After searching the house, the group heads back outside and towards the next building - the barn. At the doors they listen and can hear a low moaning coming from inside. 

[sblock=OOC] TN 11 Cunning(cultural lore) to know the meaning of Mythal, and everyone has earned 250XP [/sblock]

[sblock=WS] If you wish to gather everything of vaule I won't list every item just say you filled a sack full of things you believe you could sell in a town. Up to you but please post up his "looting" for me. And I'll give you a total sp for it in town. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 24, 2010)

Garret makes a thorough search of the house then heads off towards the barn with the others, mulling over the message written in blood.

[sblock=ooc]Cunning (Cultural Lore) check (1d6+1d6=8, 1d6=2)+2 = 12 with double 2s[/sblock]


[sblock=HM]Yes, Garret will loot the farmhouse as best he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Falos*
_
'Mythal', I know this word..._
 
[sblock=ooc]
Falos

cunning (culture) (2d6=8, 1d6=3) +3 fot Cunning= 14
Dragon Die got a 3 (Skill stunt )

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2010)

*"Ye know, murderers with messages are the worst kind." * he dwarf looks around, for anything valuable to take. In his mind, he was sure these people would not need anything where they were now.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Indeed as do I!   Do you think this was elves, or merely someone wanting us to think so?"  Falryn help gather loot, while looking for further clues.  The dead no longer need this.  Although, they will need burial, and anyone in the area warned off the attack."

[sblock=Culture Roll]  14,  double sixes with 2 on dragon die.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=Mythal] Mythal is the name of the elven god of vengeance. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Since you are looting I thought it time to figure out how much money the two pre-made characters have.

Falyrn, should add a wineskin to his equipment (i.e. 2 skins one for water and one for something stronger) and has 10sp, and 20cp left.

Garret, should also add a wineskin to his equipment list and will have 11sp and 14cp leftover. 

The loot can be "sold" once you reach a town and I wil tell you then what you get for it. House is looted how about some posts of burying the dead and then everyone will "hear" the moaning coming from the barn, while they are outside near it. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

*Falos*

"If it were elves, I wonder what the humans did first. Mythal is the name of the elven god of vengeance, not unprovoked aggression. Still there are these signs of Darkspawn involvement..."
Falos sees that some are more occupied with looting than to listen his words.
"Hey, happy looters. Don't forget our deal. Ones we made this things to gold, everyone will get an equal share!"

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

As he goes through the former occupants stuff, Ortrang comments as infromation is laid out. *"So, elves kills these people out of vengance? Kill their child? What could possibly a farmer family do to anger the Dalish? Dunno but this sounds strange to me."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

*Falos*

"I only said that this is the name of the elven god of vengeance. Neither the method nor the killings of the young look elvish. Maybe the name is only a distraction."

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

*"Perhaps someone wants to blame di tree hugers fer dis."* shrugs the dwarf, as he finish the looting. He walks by the room, kicks one of the corpses and says *"We should check di other farms, der should be some more nearby."*


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 26, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Well, lets get these bodies buried.  Vengeance or no, they don't need to be eaten by passing beasts.  Especially, the child."  He moves out to get the job done.  "What's that moaning?"  Moves to investigate.


[sblock=OOC] Do I need to make any rolls at this time?[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 28, 2010)

Garret watches Falryn curiously. "Eaten by beasts or by bugs under the earth, they're going to end up in the same place. They are just empty shells now..." he says, before catching the moaning sounds. "But there, the living, perhaps. Much worthier of our attention."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I know Walking Dad is away for the weekend so will just wait for Voda Vosa to post he heard the sound and is ready to continue. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

*"Let's check that out fellas!"* says the dwarf, before taking his axe in hand, and bursting out of the barn.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Entering the barn the group makes a quick search and finds the source of the moaning.

A young Dalish Elf woman, lays unconsious in a dark corner of the barn. Hay piled up and covered with a grey greenish cloak makes a bed for her.

Her hair is chalk white and her skin the deep bronze of the "wild elves". Her clothing is torn and covered in blood, dirt, and stray bits of straw. She moans again and Falos moves to see if he can help.

"She's feverish," the elf says. "And look she was attacked by the same darkspawn as the humans." He says pointing to the long thin gashes down her side. She has no equipment or gear lying about, and even the cloak looks like it doesn't belong to her. A small leather pouch at her belt seems to be her only possesion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

The dwarf grabs the pouch and messes with it, with his fat fingers to see what's in it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

*Falos*

Falos looks if she will let him bind her wounds, or if she will struggle with him in her fever. He barely acknowledges the dwarf's obvious greed these days.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 30, 2010)

Garret gives Ortrang a hard slap behind the head, then catches the pouch before it hits the ground. "Hasn't your mother ever taught you any respect?" he asks with a broad smile. "You should know you don't just go through other peoples belongings like that. We're not thieves after all..." he finishes as he loosens the cord and peers intently inside.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2010)

*"Ye self serving idiot!"* Ortrang kicks Garret in the knees and catches the again falling bag. *"I was checking for anything that might help the lass."* he explains before returning to his interrupted task


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

The tugging and pyring at the little pouch causes the only item in it to fall out and onto the dirt floor of the barn. 

Everyone sees what looks like a chain link the size of a man's fist. It is looks to be made of silver and has been bent and broken by some great force. In the dim light of the barn it still seems to shine as if it has a light of it's own.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

*Falos*



Walking Dad said:


> Falos looks if she will let him bind her wounds, or if she will struggle with him in her fever. He barely acknowledges the dwarf's obvious greed these days.



Falos still tries to help her. After either being successful or giving up because of her struggle, he takes a look at the glowing item, trying to discern if it has magical properties.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

After applying a cold compress and getting a little water into her the elf girl struggles less in her fever dream.

The item does look to be of a magical nature, but what it is and what it does no one knows.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2010)

*"Blewh..."* disregards the dwarf, and keeps searching to place for more worthy treasures.


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 3, 2010)

Garret crouches down to examine the object, but is visibly reluctant to touch it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Falos*

"So, what will we do? Moving further? Taking her with us? And I will not touch this thing!" Falos asks, pointing at his last words at the broken magic chain link.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

*"Fragile little coward elf."* mutters the dwarf as hi picks up the broken chain ring and pockets it unceremoniously. *"Are we taking the lass or not?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Voda Vosa said:


> *"Are we taking the lass or not?"*




*That's what I would like to know also. *[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 8, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Well we can't leave her in good conscious, with the Darkspawn about."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

*"Allright ye fragile butterflies, let the dwarf carry di lass."* Ortrang kneels and picks the lass up.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Looking to the dwarf, on the other end of the makeshift litter. "ready?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 12, 2010)

The group continues on taking the unconsious elven madien with them. And the trip is not to long as they soon discover. The villiage of Vintiver was a little less than two miles from the farm.

It is a small little hamlet with about twenty homes and five other structures used by everyone of the villiage.
[sblock=Main Buildings]
*The Temple:* A small Chantry temple is set up to service the peoples spiritual needs. It is a long building with tall thin windows equipped with shutters.

*The Winery:* Vintiver's main export is wine and this set of buildings is used to prepare, age, and bottle the casks of wine made every year.

*The Arbor Inn:* The only two story building in Vintiver, this wood beam and plaster structure has heavy dark wood shutters and window boxes. A craved and painted wooden sign bearing a dark purple bunch of grapes surrounded by curling leaves and vines and the name "The Arbor Inn" hangs above the front door.

*The Smithy:* Smoke rolls constantly from the plume of this structure and the familiar, tap tap, of things being made of metal can be heard inside.

*The Stables:* Used by visiting wine merchants and farmers to store horses needing shoeing, this is a typical wood building with an open pen. [/sblock]

The group stands in the center of town, givin a curious glance by passers by but no greeting or smile. The whole town looks bleak on this cool autumn morning and you think it best to get indoors quickly.

OOC: Where to?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

*Falos*

"Temple or inn? We should get out of the cold. But we have to be careful... perhaps the villagers hate non-humans and will try to kill me.. or shave Ortrang." Falos warns the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Still paranoid 

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 12, 2010)

"Mmmmm..." Garret sighs. "Best take the lass to that temple yonder, as for myself, you can find me at the Inn." he says, walking briskly towards the building.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

*"To di temple with ye den."* says the dwarf and carries the woman to the temple.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

Falos follows the dwarf (and persumly the other warrior) to the temple.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 12, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Follows with the other end of the litter.  "Probably the most authority in the area as well, either that or winery.  We have to warn people of the darkspawn."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

Garret leaves the group and heads towards the inn, while the rest take the elven lass to the temple. 

Falos opens the door leading into the building, and Falyrn and Ortrang carry the blanket and female elf inside. The building is but one long room with benches set in to rows on either side facing an altar at the back of the room.

Kneeling at the altar is a priestess in robes of the Chantry, she stands and turns as the group enters the church.

**************************************************

*Garret*

[sblock=Garret]
OOC: From here on out please sblock your post to keep what happens seperate from the others, thanks.

_*tinkle tinkle*_

Small bells above the door annouce Garret's entrance into the inn. The common room is well lit and cozy with only two of it's many tables beong used. 

At one table sits two farmers talking in whispers their ale looking intouched. Probably haggling over something, Garret thinks.

The second table has three men two look to be well to do and the third is dressing in a long leather aporn, his well muscled arms bear. A blacksmith then come to talk business.

As Garret entered a large man wiping down the bar looks up, his thinning hair and portly figure name him the inn's owner. As does the smile he gives even to a stranger. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

*Falos*

"Hello good priestess! We found this hurt and confused elf girl on the way to your village. Would you give her shelter and help?" Falos asks, moving directly to the topic without wasting time for courtesies.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Still paranoid 

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

*"She's all yers."* Ortrang walks towards one of the church benches and leaved the girl there.* "I still don't get why dis thin', dis chantry cared fer unknowns. *


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

"What..?" the priestess says in shock. "An elf? Two elves? No you can't leave her here you must go. Please it isn't safe for you to be here," she says looking at Falos.


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Garret smiles back at the innkeeper, and nods a greeting. "Good afternoon to you innkeep. A carafe of wine and two bowls of something meaty." he says cheerfully as he locates a table within good hearing distance of both of the already occupied tables. He then moves over to the table and sits down, if possible with his back to both the occupied tables. The dog limps alongside him quietly. 

When the food arrives, he picks out anything he thinks the dog wont eat from the second bowl, adding it to his own, then lays the bowl on the floor before the dog.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

*Falos*

"See and you thought me paranoid! Let's leave before they attack us and try to shave Ortrang!" Falos says, putting the robes cowl over his head to at least a bit disguise his heritage.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

You are not paranoid, when you know they are after you!

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Falos had made Ortrang to imagine himself shaved. Shaking off the nauseating picture, he asks the priest. *"Ye humans are crazy! Why wouldn't dey be safe? We killed some darkspawns later today, and saved dis lass. He is a mage, from di circle. Explain yerself before me go wild!"*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2010)

"Darkspawn?" the priestess says moving towards the group. "Where did you fight darkspawn?" She moves to where the elf girl lies and looks at her wounds. "Terrible, and she has a slight fever," she says touching the girls forehead bring a soft moan from the sick woman's lips.

"Shhh... That's it shhh." The priestess says knelling down and taking the girls hand in her own. "Please help me," the priestess says to the group. "You two," she says pointing to Falos and Ortrang. "Go into the room over there," she says gesturing, "and bring me a bucket of cool water and some towels."

"And you, you look like an able warrior," she says to Falyrn. "Go watch at the door it won't take long for word to spread and then there may be trouble. So watch the door and let me know if anyone starts to approach."

*************************************************

[sblock=Garret]
You are served some stew with chopped onions, carrots and pork. And a bottle of wine that is very good and probably local. The innkeeper asks as he puts the food down. "Will you be looking for a room also? We have a few available if you fancy sleeping in a real bed this night." [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2010)

*Falos*

Despite acting fast and bringing the water, Falos isn't really comfortable with being reduced to a water carrier. "Is there an elven settlement near where we could bring her?" He asks, eager to leave this place.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

You are not paranoid, when you know they are after you!

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Confused by the Priestesses abrupt change, Falryn silently does as she asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2010)

Falyrn is sure that the mention of darkspawn is what spooked the priestess into helping. And as he steps to watch, cracking the door a little, he sees her notion of the news catching on quickly were right as well.

Outside a group of three men stand about fifty yards from the church arguing it seems. One it seems is watching the church as the other two stand on either side of him. One of those men points to the church and then leaves in a huff. A minute later others join the two men left standing across the way. 

Each person that joins the growing crowd all have the same thing in common. They seem to ask a question and after someone answers they turn to stare at the church and don't move on about their business.

***********************************************

[sblock=Garret]
After eating for a few minutes the door to the inn burst open and a panting young man rushes in. He quickly goes to the table were the three men are seated and huff's out for the whole room to hear. "Elf!" _*pant*_ "Elf at the church!" _*pant*_ 

"What," the burly blackbearded blacksmih says. "They wouldn't dare come back here!" 

Rising quickly the four men head out the door of the inn. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 28, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Guys, I think we got trouble brewing out here.  There's a crowd gathering and they don't look happy."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2010)

*Falos*

"We should have left ..." Falos says sourly. "Is there another way out?"

[sblock=ooc]
Falos


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2010)

Ortrang frowns. *"Well lil' priest, ye better tell us what's happenin' 'ere, and quick!"* the dwarf demands.


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 29, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
"Elves?" he querries, as he and the dog exchange looks. "What? Wait! Hold on now!" he bellows, knocking over his chair in his haste to get up. He follows the others out. "What's this about elves? Do remember, i'm new around here." he says, trying to lighten the mood a little.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

The priestess starts to pray and everyone sees the glow of healing magic form around her hands. She places them on the elf girl and suddenly the wounds she had suffered are gone. The elven maiden still sleeps but this time she looks greatly at ease.

Looking up from her work the priestess tells everyone, "A few weeks ago a band of Dalsih Elves stopped in the villiage. There was an altercation, and they left. But not before one of them spat out what some whisper was a curse. Though I saw no magic being worked. For the past few days there has been talk of darkspawn being heard crawling in the woods, people missing, and cattle found savagely mutaliated. The people here believe that the elves have cursed them."

**********************************************

[sblock=Garret] "Damn knife-ears are back to put another curse on us, that's what!" one of the men says as they head out and towards the church and the growing crowd. [/sblock]

**********************************************

The growing crowd soon turns into a mob worked into a frenzy by the black bearded blacksmith. They were only watching till he joined in and started spouting about, "Not lying down for this!" and "We need to protect our own!"

With the blacksmith in the lead the mob starts towards the church.

"Someone needs to go out there and stop them," the priestess says coming to the door.

[sblock=OOC] The next part of this adventure calls for an Advanced Test, so I will post the rules on those and we can try it. This is mainly an RP encounter unless you wish it to be otherwise, but I don't recommend that. So put the axe down VV LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

*Falos*

"And I suggest, that it shouldn't be an elf... priestress, you know these people. Can you make them patient enough, so that we can explain ourselves. We could show them the elf maiden's wounds. Whatever it is, it attacks humans and elves."

[sblock=ooc]
Falos


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2010)

"Yes, yes you are right." The priestess states standing. "You stay and watch her," she says to Falos and points to the elven maiden. 

Then gathering herself up she says to Ortrang and Falyrn, "Follow me." and she heads out to head off the mob.

**********************************************

[sblock=Garret] As you watch quietly the blacksmith does alot of talking to incite the crowd. You can figure on your own that some elves were here a little whiles back. After they left the town started suffering from what they say is a curse casted on them by one of the elves. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2010)

Ortrang _hrumps _and follows the priest.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Again doing as the priestess directs, Falryn follows.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

Falryn and Ortrang follow the little priestess outside wher ethey stand and wait before the doors to the church. 

"You must know that I too am new to this villiage and am almost an outsider, as are you," she whispers to them both. "But these are good people just a little overly superstitious and not fond of strangers."

As the three wait they see a large shouldered man in a black beard and wearing a smiths leather apron take the lead.

"That's Coalan, he got into a fight with one of the elves when they were here last. Be careful he has a temper." 

The man stops not ten yards from the three, a large crowd of about thirty people gathered about, closing off any escape but back through the doors.

"What's the meaning of this?" Coalan says in a deep voice. "We hear there is an elf in the villiage. Everyone knows what happened last time they were here. Do you mean to stop us, we demand the elf turned over to answer for their crimes against us and to face justice. Step aside Sister Arda." 

Several _"hear,hear's"_ can be heard throughout the crowd. And they look like they will not take no for an answer.

[sblock=OOC] Ok this is going to be an advanced test. Simple really, to disperse the crowd you need to make an Communications test TN 13 and for each successful attempt you add the Dragon Dice together. Once the total of the Dragon Dice equals 10 or higher the test is complete. So please make a check and then post what you say to go along with it (either convincing or not). I have added these rules to the first page with an example if you need further explantions. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2010)

Ortrang moves forward and was about to say something when he trips over a root protruding from the ground, and stumbles forward towards the man.

_Communication= 7 (5,1,1). I have ability focus Communication, I don't know what are the proper bonuses. Ortrang's communication is 8_


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Friends, we have deeper concerns then elves.  We just fought Darkenbeast on an outlying farm.  We need all the help we can get at this point."


OOC:  So that's 2 points toward the goal?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] That's correct rangerjohn you now have 2 points towards the goal of 10. Great use of the Enworld dice roller btw everyone should be rolling there test like that please.

 VV you have Persausion as a focus you should be using that so your test is 3d6 + 0 (Communications) + 2 (focus). So you got a 9 total meaning unsuccessful sorry.

Warshrike you can add to this if you wish you are there. [/sblock]

Sister Arda looks to the crowd with pleding eyes, "It is true the elf was attacked by darkspawn I saw her wounds. And surely they would not curse themselves."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2010)

*Falos*

Falos follows the conversation from inside the temple. It is to early to show them his race.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos

Don't think it would be good for another elf to make his appearance.

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2010)

"Yeah, darkspawn were swarming around some barn in the outsides. We killed'em all and rescue the lass." adds the dwarf.

11(1,4,4 +2 from focus)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] That's one person for this round need to know if Falyrn and Garret wish to try and help. Still need 8 points.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"We need to pull together on this, does this town have enemies that you are aware of?

[sblock=OOC] Must be a big enemy, with that roll.     Well that's six towards the test.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

"The only enemies here are kife ears and outsiders." the blacksmith says backed by the crowd although not as strongly as before. 

"Does that include me?" Sister Arda asks.

[sblock=OOC] Ok she didn't help LOL need 2 more points to end this. WarShrike?? VV?? anyone?? [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2010)

*"Yer' just i coward, afraid of the fact that there's somethin' more terrible huntin' yer pathetic village than a few elves wit bows and arrows." *scolls Ortrang, his words both intimidating and convincing

_woot a 16 Roll Lookup
_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

Oratrang's words hit a cord with most of the crowd. And you watch as the people in the crowd start to mutter to each other. The blacksmith tries a retort but his words are lost in the fury that shows plainly in his face. 

The crowd starts to disperse woth talk of boarding up houses and setting watches. The blacksmith has to be led away by the arm but he looks back at the dwarf and his eyes show his dislike for Oratrang.

Sister Arda sighs in relief and looks to the Falyrn and Ortrang. "Thank you," she says in a quiet voice. "I'm glad you were able to convince them that they have bigger problems and trials ahead. Come let's get inside and see about a place for you to rest tonight I fear the inn might not be a good place till Colan's temper is settled down."

[sblock=OOC] Going to advance the thread ahead and into the morning SUN nite if there is anything you wish to do or discuss before bedding down will give you the weekend to do it. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Sister Arda allows the three members of the group to bed down in the church, everyone believing the inn might not be safe for outsiders. Where Garret has gotten to is anyone's guess, but he doesn't return that evening so you decide to go look for him in the morning.

Sister Arda advices against it, and that you should all stay put and let her go out and see if the people of the villiage have calmed down a little first. She takes a description of Garret and sets out while the three of you have a cheerless breakfast of trail rations and water.

As you eat a soft feminine voice intrudes on your thoughts, "Please, some water please." It's the elf. She is awake.

[sblock=OOC] going to drag this out till I can find out what's up with Warshrike. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2010)

*"Oi, get some water, 's di girl, hurry"* says Ortrang as he stands up and heads to the elf's chamber.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

*Falos*

"I will go with you to the girl. The elves here seem to be at a conflict with another race. Maybe my presence will calm her." Falos says and waits for the dwarf to get the water before moving to the girl..

[sblock=ooc]
Falos


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

As they enter the young elf looks a little better than yesterday, having gained some color back to her face. She takes the water eagerly thanking the dwarf. 

"Where am I and who are all of you?" she asks timidly.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Making his way into the room,  Falryn hears the girl ask her question.


"Ugly as we may be, we're your rescuers, the veteran says with a grin.  Any idea what happened back there?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2010)

*"We findya inda barn swarmed wit darkspawn, we killed 'em all and brought ye to dis xenophobic human town."* says the dwarf.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

*Falos*

"Very charming summary, Ortrang.
My name is Falos. You are from a free tribe, aren't you? What happened between your people and this village?" Falos asks the elf girl.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2010)

The elf takes a few sips of water and then looking around says, "I'm back in the human villiage the same one that..."

Falos nods in understanding about the treatment of elves by humans.

She continues and you can tell by her face she is looking inward and can see the events she already lived through once, for a second time.



> _"As you may know, our band visited this villiage just two weeks ago, during their harvest festival. We were welcomed, then, but there was a bit of trouble: some of the locals had to much to drink, and there was a confrontation with some of our young men. Harsh words were exchanged, and Harralan, one of our hunters, attacked the big blacksmith. The villiage warden seperated them before it could get out of hand, but still the damag was done. We were no longer welcome here and we moved on as soon as the festival ended._
> 
> _Harralan was angry at our treatment, but our elders assigned him duty of scouting as we made our way through the Brecilian Forest, to give him time to cool off. He was the firist to disappear - he simply didn't return from scouting one night._
> 
> ...




She reaches down to were the link laid on her belt at one time and notices right away it is, "Missing? I lost it!" she wails tears forming at the corners of her eyes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

*Falos*

"No need to cry. My friend picked it up. Can you tell us more? Where is this rift valley?" Falos soothes and asks the elf girl.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2010)

*"Darkspawn, they are so handy, always the answer of any question." *chuckles the dwarf. *"Aye, I have the link, here ye go."* the dwarf gives the link to the girl.
*"Tell us, what were the darkspawn planning to do to you?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

"I don't...don't know," the lass shudders thinking about it. "I managed to escape but the darkspawn they followed me. They hounded me and I couldn't stop to rest, until finally I hid in the barn of a human family... oh no!"

Her eyes water over full of tears as she seems to remember something awful. "The family I heard their... I heard the darkspawn killing them and I couldn't help them. And then I remember waking up here. Please you must help my people there are still some trapped by the darkspawn. The rift valley yes I know where it is I can take you there. We must hurry." she finishes rising from her cot a little weak in the knees but otherwise healed from her attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


Falos is ready to go, if we want to continue the adventure.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


As is Falryn.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

The three companions ready themselves to leave and after gathering all their gear they follow the Dalish elf out of the villiage. They all notice as a man hurries off in the direction of the inn as they go.

But no one stops them from leaving the village and they see quiet a few relieved faces as they depart.

Once out of the human village the elven woman introduces herself. "My name is Eshara, thank you for helping me."
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

*Falos*

"Your welcome. My name is Falos. Is there anything else we should know what you haven't mentioned yet?" Falos responds to the elf girl as his eyes darts around, looking for a trap or ambush.

[sblock=ooc]
Falos


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2010)

*"Calm down elf." *says Ortrang, surprisingly from his back, at the time that he pats Falos. *"I'm Ortrang, ye can call me Ortrang. 'ts me name after all."*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

Eshara looks at the dwarf and smiles, "Ok Ortrang, I will."

Think she looks to Falos and answers the mage. "No, no I can't think of anything else. The last few days are like a blur, but I do remember the rift valley and how to get there."
 
She then walks silently along with the rest of you.

OOC: Need a Perception [Sight] check from everyone please.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2010)

*Falos*


[sblock=ooc]
Falos

5 + 2 = 7. I doubt Falos sees anything.


Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 27, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

"Falryn, at your service, milady."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Updating... ... complex breaking for lunch brb.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2010)

*Falryn the Veteran*

Sight Check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2010)

Note that my dices were added to my last post.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Nobody notices the group of villagers surrounding the party as they walk down the road. Suddenly they jump out of the bushes and two grab Eshara by the arms pulling her away from group.

Some have clubs while others have no weapons. Their leader is the blacksmith from the village and he looks at the group with hatred in his eyes. 

"Well don't stand there, get'em!" he yells at the others, who then rush the three companions.

[sblock=OOC] Action time  INIT , stat blocks and what you have in hand at the moment please. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 5, 2011)

*Falos*


[sblock=ooc]
Falos

has his staff in hand (can be used to channel Arcane Lance, just like the wand)

*dragin die*: 1d6 = 6
*Initiative*: 2d6 = 12

best posible roll 

for initiative 

Speed: 13
Defense: 11
Armor Rating: 0
Health: 25 / 25
Magic Points: 17 / 18

Arcane Lance: 16 yards - 3d6+4 - 1d6+4 damage

[/sblock]


----------

